# General > Hobbies >  Cuttlebug Bundle For Sale

## biskit

I am selling my Cuttlebug and lots of accessories and dies as I now have an computerised cutting machine.Along with the cuttlebug are embossing folders,Nestabilities dies,cutting mats and some others bits and pieces.The 2 sets of nestabilities dies alone are worth about £36.I am looking for £55 for the lot.PM me if interested.Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Twilight

Was just wondering is your cuttlebug and accessories still for sale?

----------


## biskit

These items are now sold.Thank you.

----------

